# Dual DVD Burner?



## Scrapped>.<

what is DUAL DVD Burner?
what is the difference between the reguler dvd burner and the Dual dvd burner.

regular dvd burner can burn 4.7GB on the dvd disk.  
and 
the Dual dvd burner with firewire can burn 8.5GB. (what is firewire?)
does that mean dual dvd burner can burn more GB to the same disk that is use on the regular dvd burner (4.7GB)? 
or
it just means that dual dvd burner can handle 8.5GB dvd r Disk. and the regular can only  handel 4.7GB disk.

is it possible to use an internal dvd burner as an external burner?
if so what do i need inorder to use the internal dvd burner as an external burner.


----------



## 4W4K3

i would imagine you need a special DVD disk OR it just cuts the DVD quality in half so it can fit 2X the amount of data on one disk. Firewire is THIS.
 and...i think you would need a VERY long IDE cable to make an internal DVD burner external.


----------



## Dart81

There are Normal DVDs with the capacity of 4.7GB and there are Special DVDs named Dual Layer DVDs that contains 8.5GB
The Dual DVD Burner, can write both the Disks!


----------



## Praetor

1. Yes but dual layer media costs an arm and a leg
2. 99% of people have no use for DL media
3. Good dual layer media costs an arm, leg and eyeball


----------



## Nephilim

Don't forget that DL media is expensive 

Plus there're no DL rewritables so mistakes will be costly.


----------



## 4W4K3

Nephilim said:
			
		

> Plus there're no DL rewritables so mistakes will be costly.



oooo...thats sucks.


----------



## [tab]

Praetor said:
			
		

> Good dual layer media costs an arm, leg and eyeball


I'd give up the arm and the leg, but no way would I give up my 3d depth perception...


----------

